# Steam Downloadgeschwindigkeitsproblem



## PcGamer512 (30. Dezember 2014)

Abend,

ich habe seit  ca 2 Wochen das Problem das steam anstelle von 700kbs nurnoch mit 300kbs bis teils sogar nur 120kbs lädt aber verstellt habe ich nichts, das kam ganz plötzlich.
Uplay und origin laden mit 720kbs ohne große schwankungen.
woran liegt das?


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich werfe mal einen Blick in die Glaskugel ...  


Wir könnten damit anfangen, dass du wenn du das nächste mal dieses Problem hast, mal den Steam-Download anhältst und deine Leitung testest. zB bei T-Online oder so.   Wenn da tatsächlich zum gleichen Zeitpunkt was deutlich besseres rauskommt als bei Steam, gucken wir weiter.


----------



## XGamer98 (30. Dezember 2014)

Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist das entweder jemadn in deienm Netzwerk was macht aber da du ja sagst das alles andere ohne Probleme weiter läuft dann tippe ich mal auf die Steam(Download) Server viele die ihr Weihnachtsgeld ausgeben gutscheine einlösen geschenkte Titel downloaden oder beim Winter sale zugeschlagen haben. schau nochmal in 1-2 Wochen da sollte es sich etwas beruhigt haben wenns immer noch ist können wir weiter schauen wobei das per ferndiagnose natürlich sehr schwer werden dürfte.
MfG, Niklas


----------



## Combi (30. Dezember 2014)

mom,ich checke mal...
ne alles roger lädt mit 8,9 mbit runter...liegt an dir.

was isn das für ne leitung?
funk-wlan?mit richtantenne?
oder telefon-dsl.
also mit der dl-rate,hast du ne 2000er leitung?
frag ma beim betreiber,ob die die leitung durchmessen können,wegen dämpfungsfeld.
oder ob es noch andere gibt,die mit auf die eh schon beschxxx leitung draufgeschaltet wurden.
hoffe,du zahlst nicht mehr wie 16 euro im monat dafür.,..


----------



## dsdenni (31. Dezember 2014)

Könntest mal versuchen den Steam Downloadserver zu ändern. Hat bei mir auch geholfen!


----------



## Lowpinger (31. Dezember 2014)

Combi schrieb:


> also mit der dl-rate,hast du ne 2000er leitung?




was redest du für einen müll? 700kb/s+ entspricht einer  6Mbit Leitung (theo. max 750kb/s) da 6.000 / 8 = 750 -> abzüglich overhead etc sind 720 drin

@TE: ändere den DL Server der deinem Standort / Wohnort am nächsten ist
kann aber auch ein routing / peering problem seitens deines providers sein


----------

